# Adelaide somewhere - Thurs 15th Nov



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Gents,

With some superb weather ahead this week, I'm definitely going to take advantage of it on Thursday and invite all to join me. I was keen for the usual hit at Seacliff, but now I am thinking of trying abroad.... why not? Does anyone know of any spots worth trying down the coast a bit? I was half thinking of trying Rapid Bay or Second Valley, but definitely will need a fishing buddy for that one!

The big kingfish should be starting to appear around now off Rapid Bay, and a friend of mine caught a 15kg specimen in November a few years ago off the jetty before it closed. This is the sort of weather that brings them out.

Any takers? If not, I'll hit Seacliff again regardless.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Adam: have already made plans to go out with L3GACY et al on Friday at Seacliff meeting up at 1300. Otherwise I would love to have gone further South. My mate was down at Second Valley the other day and came back with a heap of squid but not much else.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you plan on targeting crazy_horse ? and can you start any earlier ? Keep me posted it may be a goer
Cheers, Leigh.

p.s. no chance of getting down to rapid bay, have to work in the arvo, yeah it sux !


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn i'd love to do that trip with you crazy_horse, unfortunately i can only go abroad on weekends as the rentals use both cars weekdays, bumma. Let me know if you hit seacliff, like duncan said i'll be there friday aswell if you want to join us. If you ever go abroad on a weekend let me know i'd definitely be up for it. Also note that i love any excuse to take the parents cruiser off road so planning a spot off the beaten track would be awesome.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

L3GACY - I hear your problem with transport and if we all want to get together for a trip somewhere let me know as I can carry three yaks on my trailer if I put the rack on.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on that one duncan, like i said i'm fine for weekend trips away as i can usually borrow the four wheel drive but on weekdays i'm pretty stranded. Cant wait til i start work with the csiro, cant be all that much to spend my money on in ceduna so should be able to afford something when i get back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> cant be all that much to spend my money on in ceduna so should be able to afford something when i get back. Fingers crossed.


are you kidding :lol: You'll be buying more and more tackle, and you'll be spending a fortune on fuel taking your kayak out to Davenport Creek every opportunity you get, then theres Acramans Creek, then you'll be heading over to Fowlers frequently, then theres the charters etc etc etc - good luck if you're planning on saving money  You'll have a ball.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright Waldo - Seacliff it is. I can't get there any earlier than around 8am (give or take 15 mins) but will definitely hit it. I'll meet you in the carpark of the Seacliff Yacht Club if you like. It looks like variable winds at 3-8 knots up until an afternoon sea breeze, so we should have plenty of mirror seas to paddle around in. Awesome!

Snook and squid are givens! I am really keen to paddle down to Hallett Cove for a few possible alternative species - in particular a couple of close to shore flathead grounds that have produced for me before, but I have not yet hit them in a kayak. I've also caught bream, whiting, mullet, salmon trout and trevally at various times there so you never know....

I have a suspicion that the snook may be quiet until the start of the seabreeze as I think they prefer a little bit of a ripple on the surface, so we could probably troll the 3km or so down to Hallett Cove straight away and hit my spots before slowly paddling back. How long do you have before you have to head off to work (or can you blow it off!?!?!)?

I'm fired up. Are you coming too L3GACY?

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Waldo and Adam - what time you going to launch? I might try to make it down early and have a bit of time out with you guys and then go back out in the arvo with Jon. That is if this Ole body can stand up to that much paddling


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Righto, 8.00 is fine mate, if im not in the car park ill be on the beach ready to go. Happy to chase whatever. Will pm you my phone number. Should be good to hang out till 12-12.30, although i am due for a sickie.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Duncan i thought we were heading out on friday mate? i think this trip is for tomorrow?
Fisher, dont you dare bloody say that! I'm going there to earn money not to spend it lol. I guess i'll be out in the bite in light planes (great i'm gonna die) every day so that will stop me from during stuff during the day. Might even find a way to tow a few skirts behind us since we will be following tuna schools....
Crazy_Horse yeah mate, couldnt keep me away, keen to head south or out to sea, a few blokes were scoring whiting the other day so we could try anchoring as a group and burleying up, i'm gonna drop a crab net somewere too, see what ends up in there. At the end of the day i'm just keen to get out on the water lol.

And i think that's it... See you lads out there!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Excellent - see you then Waldo.

Oh - and of course you are welcome to join us Duncan. It will be great to meet you.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone want to head out earlier? I went out just after sunrise with waldo the other day and i think he's convinced me that its worth the horrible "i'm not supposed to be awake yet damnit" feeling. When we went out the conditions were best when we got there and deteriorated as the day wore on (by deteriorated i mean that when we got back conditions weren't AS good as they were when we left not conditions deteriorated instantly and we were in 3m of swell kissing our butts goodbye). Just putting it out there for anyone thinking of coming. I'm going to try and be on the water at 6:30 and then drop my nets at marino/hallet cove before heading back to meet crazy_horse and whoever at 8.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Mate - if I could, I would be on the water around 5am.... But I can't tomorrow! I can only get there at 8. If you all head out earlier, that is fine, but don't go too far without me and save me some fish!!!!

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

L3gacy - Mate you are right it is Friday arvo we are going out. Told you about age - short term memory is the first thing to go! Have you ever marched off to get something and then when you got there you could not remember what you went there for?? It's called a Senior's moment and I have many of them  See you Friday arvo.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

You can call me an honorary senior then duncan! Dont worry Crazy_horse, i'm just going to be getting some extra exercise and dropping those nets (maybe a quick troll too) so you really shouldnt miss out on anything. I'm hoping i can rock up with a monster snook for bragging rights (still havent got one of the bloody things) but it just wont happen lol.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

not with that attitude :lol:


----------

